# Costco Brisket Flat



## illini40 (Jul 8, 2018)

I purchased meat from Costco for the first time yesterday. My wife hits up Costco once a month for household and food bulk items, but I have never had the chance to pick up meat there.

They only had a few briskets, all labeled as choice "flats". I picked up one up that was a little over 7lbs.

Are these truly just flats?

I was surprised to not see any full packers, so curious if Costco's typically only stock these smaller flats. The other two were between 8 and 10 lbs I believe.


----------



## motolife313 (Jul 8, 2018)

The costco by me carries full packers cost about 45-65$, Costco is the way to go. They carry quality meat and packers are prime. The ribs are meaty and good too


----------



## dcecil (Jul 8, 2018)

Just picked up a full brisket from Costco yesterday


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 8, 2018)

My Costco usually has both in-stock, Packers and Flats.
If they're out of Packers they'll still have flats.

Yep, they're flats, I like them if I can find a real nice one.
Look for a heavy one, of relatively even thickness and a decent amount of fat cap left on it.


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Jul 8, 2018)

I love the meat department at my Costco. We buy everything from Ribeyes to Chucks to Briskets. Never been disappointed with anything. My store carries flats and packers most of the time.


----------



## smokininidaho (Jul 8, 2018)

Walmart has packers for $2.96 per pound. I think they are choice not prime.


----------



## illini40 (Jul 8, 2018)

dcecil said:


> Just picked up a full brisket from Costco yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great. Are the full packers typically cheaper per pound than just the flat? I can't remember exacts, but I know I paid more than $3.99/lb for the flat.



smokininidaho said:


> Walmart has packers for $2.96 per pound. I think they are choice not prime.



What's been your experience with these from Walmart? I've never bought much meat at all from Walmart.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 9, 2018)

Our Costco usually only carries flats unfortunately. Meat assortment must be a regional thing.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 9, 2018)

Our Costco doesn't even carry flats, let alone full packers.
So I gave up my membership & go to Sam's.
I found a Prime packer there about 1 month ago, but when I went back last week all they had were flats.
Next time I'll call ahead of time to see what they have, cause it's a 1 hour drive from my house.
Our local Walmart always has Choice packers for around $3.50 per pound right now.
They used to be $1.97 per pound.
Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 9, 2018)

Our Costco has been very responsive to my and others requests in the meat Dept.
I was told it only takes handful of people asking, for them to strive to _meat _the demand.
So be sure to repeatedly ask for what you desire, tell them if they stock it you'll buy it.

Of course that may vary according to whether or not the clerks and manager give a damn.


----------



## Mark Adams (Jul 9, 2018)

illini40 said:


> What's been your experience with these from Walmart? I've never bought much meat at all from Walmart.



I cooked up a choice packer (13lbs) from Walmart for the 4th and it turned out great. The meat was well marbled and ended up very juicy.


----------

